# QTC...... De Dah De Dah Dit



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

End of an Era.

What started with Samuel Morse in May 1844 will apparently come to an end on July 15th 2013 when India ceases its telegram service. 

Have a look at this.......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor....-Stop.-India-scraps-the-telegram.-Stop..html

David
+


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, that's an unexpected act on my birthday!

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## Austinsparks (Apr 30, 2013)

Good article. Well spotted.


----------



## Ian Beattie (Mar 28, 2013)

What can you do in the face of new technology - accept it - no options


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

But according to this article, the telegram is not dead:- 
http://www.thestar.com/business/201...canada_still_wires_20000_messages_a_year.html


----------

